# American or European



## 106094 (Jul 25, 2007)

Just selling our european motorhome and i am looking at a Winnebago Sightseer 26P.
Can anybody shed any light on these from experience. i.e. spares, build quality, Reliability etc. 
New to motorhoming and dont wont to jump in the deep end without any knowledge.
many thanks


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Welcome to Motorhome Facts.

I've no personal experience but trawling through our American RVs Forum may prove rewarding:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-17.html


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi chode welcome, Winnebago's generally have a good name for build quality and reliability. Are you looking at new or s/hand?

S/H I believe Winnebago claim to be able to supply any part up to a ten year old van. The yanks don't worry about weight so structurally it should be sound, water ingress is the biggest problem on any S/H RV or European, so look for damp patches inside on the walls/carpets.

As long as its been serviced regular and looked after the chassis and engine/transmission have a life of well over 200,000 miles. Tyres and brakes may need replacing but parts are easily available and not to expensive.

New from a dealer it should have a 12month warranty, Workhorse the chassis maker from year 2007 warrant the powertrain for 100,000 miles or 5 years. They are not perfect though, so I would expect at least 1 trip back to the dealer during the year to have warranty problems sorted. 

Olley


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Great Choice Of RV (and welcome to the club!!!) 8) 

Not owned a Winni but they are all good!!  

Spare parts are not a problem and there are lots of people on here (Dunc & Linda) who will help you with any parts or service issues you are concerned with.

Just as a matter of interest why have you decided to sell the Eurobuilt for an RV??

Enjoy it you will wonder why you didnt do it sooner as soon as you take a trip out in it!!!


----------



## 106094 (Jul 25, 2007)

well dazzer not over impressed with the build quality,it just seems that it just dont like the slightest of knocks on the interior.and with only 1750 miles on the clock i didnt expect so many things to find there way loose.and as for the e-control on board computer well wants dropping in the bin.so hoping to find a more robust build quality in the american


----------



## 100790 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Chode

Having previously owned a European MH, I have moved on to an RV. I have to agree with the comment on build standard, with the European MH I was always dipping my hand into my pocket to repair things that "fell" apart.

However, there are for's and against's to both types. Once you have spent sometime with both, then you can form your own opinion. Mine is definitely with the RV.

*For:*
More space, bigger beds, large fridge/freezer, air con, large shower and toilet, interior is more robust, onboard generator, engine just purrs with loads of power to name but a few.

*Against*
Heavy on fuel, this can be elevated with a LPG conversion which is not cheap and you need to do a lot of mileage to recoup the cost. Not all campsites are available, 110 volt electrics, plenty of work arounds available. Thats about it for me

Good luck
Geoff


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi and welcome.....interesting that you are going from German build to American, the latter I agree is more robust but not as well screwed together in my opinion. The Winnebago has better build quality than most Americans in that price range. The Sightseer is also compact and well under the 7.5 ton licence cap, not many are these days; American luxery and WOW! facter in a managable size for European roads and sites, got to be a winner. Finally the Workhorse is a good chassis with a great engine 340 bhp is well on top of the job, thirsty, but that kind of performance is never going to come come cheap......best of luck.....Crindle.


----------

